# Extreme Bloating OTC products?



## lindse_ys (Sep 1, 2016)

My bloating has been so bad recently and I'm not sure what to take. Thinking of adding in probiotics but I wouldn't know what to get, are there certain types? I have fennel and peppermint oil pills that I take when I see my stomach distending (which it does DRASTICALLY) or feel bloated. Any suggestions at all would be great because I'm pretty desperate and sick of feeling this way


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

have you tried gas-x ??


----------



## lindse_ys (Sep 1, 2016)

I have but it really didn't do much! That's why I started taking the fennel and peppermint oil pills. I have head that gas-x doesn't work for a lot of IBS patients


----------



## Amelia19902017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Activated charcoal. But don't take too much.


----------

